# Building Shed Without Permit?



## Point Blanks

Can i build a shed for mower,etc without a permit IF i build on blocks,not a permenant foundation? If not blocks could i stand pretreated 2x12's on side maybe sitting on bricks then build on top of this?

It would not be a perm building,right? 

This would be in the city of Atlanta,thx.


----------



## foxtrotterz

I deal with COA permitting quite often. I would absolutely stay away from it if you think your neighbors won't call you in. If you have common sense and a plan, I would not even contemplate going to the city. Make sure you keep it out of the building set backs and you should be fine. You do realize if you go to the city, you will probably end up paying more for the permit than you are for the shed, right?


----------



## safebuilder

I agree with the nosey neighbor thing....if they leave you alone you should be good


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Call code enforcement
I had to spend over $600 several years ago for a survey and variance because Govt won't allow anything larger than 12' x  12' to be built on your own property. 10 x 10 is ok in Cobb County without a permit
Also you may only have one building on your property


----------



## Reel Big-uns

If feasible and you know anyone who lives in the county that will allow you to construct it on their property
You can build it on sled skids and load it on a trailer to haul it to your location.

If it is going to be wider than 8 ft. then you can construct it in two separate halves and then join them together on the setup site like double wide mobile homes are done.

This will eliminate most of the disturbance to your neighbors.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Scale Inspector said:


> If feasible and you know anyone who lives in the county that will allow you to construct it on their property
> You can build it on sled skids and load it on a trailer to haul it to your location.
> 
> If it is going to be wider than 8 ft. then you can construct it in two separate halves and then join them together on the setup site like double wide mobile homes are done.
> 
> This will eliminate most of the disturbance to your neighbors.



One of the keys is "sled skids" which makes it movable, but  I don't know much more about it than that.


----------



## SGaither

The question of permanent vs. moveable depends on the jurisdiction.  I suggest looking on their website or go see the permit office in person and ask them these questions. 
Realize that should you build without a permit you could still be hit with a permit fee (if applicable) as the tax assessor will assess the value of the outbuilding and cross reference it with the information form the permit. Once they realize you did not have a permit code enforcement could be paying you a visit. Now this could happen next month or in two years, depending upon when your property is due for re-evaluation.


----------



## ranger1977

Generally speaking, if it is 120 square feet or less and has no mechanicals,(elec., water, hvac), then you SHOULD BE good. However, like others have said, check with your jurisdiction first.


----------



## zedex

I learned that in most cases, it is cheaper to build and pay a fine than to go through the hoops of getting permits, inspections........ each county differs, though.

 Skid sleds: I tried to use them before, too. Wood dragging across wood is never an easy thing to do.

 To move it, use metal pipes. If going across ground, use larger pipes. To get it on and off pipes, use an auto siccisors type jack and life just enough to slide pipes under each end and then a few in the middle. As it rolls off one, return it to the front. Keep doing this. The pipes act as wheels and to turn it, just temporarily stop the pipes on the side you need to turn towards. 

 This sytem worked great for me when I moved buildings- the last one being a 12X20 metal on a plywood floor.

 Once I got it where I wanted it, I removed the pipes off one end and set it on blocks, then did the other end the same, but lifted it higher so I could block the center section, too. Use wood shims to level it.


----------

